# Out on the bike....



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

.......over Chirivel way..........


































































Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm gonna have to get a bike!! Apart from the heat it must be brilliant!!

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm gonna have to get a bike!! Apart from the heat it must be brilliant!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi jo, get a trike, bit safer, griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> .......over Chirivel way..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi doggy,
nice pics, and the right whether. Here we have thunder & lightning, rain,etc, I am not evan going out to the pub!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
griz


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm gonna have to get a bike!! Apart from the heat it must be brilliant!!
> 
> Jo xxx


It was quite surprising how much cooler it was up there. It was just right for me in me manky old leathers tho'



Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Hi doggy,
> nice pics, and the right whether. Here we have thunder & lightning, rain,etc, I am not evan going out to the pub!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> griz


In weather like that there's naff all else to do but go to the pub ......... listen to your Uncle Doggy & reap some of his boundless wisdom of all things drinkee

Having said that, we might have an amble over to the bar. Unusual for us on a Sunday but what the hell...... let's live a little eh


Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

International Man of Mystery!

That's me that is!

However today I had a few service calls to do......strung out everywhere.

The weather was great.....early 20's.....so not too hot! Time to get the bike out!

It was twenty miles to get to the A92 motorway....










About ten miles of motorway.....then turn off for Caniles. Bizarre little town with tiny streets....most of which are like an obstacle course.










Yes....they have grass growing in the streets!










After negotiating a labyrinth of paths I got to the client's house....well actually it's part cave and part house.










Then it was back out of Caniles to get onto the main road heading south into Almeria.










Approximately ten miles of fast A road.....then the world starts changing.

About five miles of a tarmac surface (with craters) which is barely more than a car's width.
Either side you've got steep subsiding cambers full of gravel and sand....get pushed onto those at any sort of speed and it's going to get painful.










That finally disintegrates into five miles of dirt track.....with the occasional crater and trench to keep you alert.










After much slipping and sliding I get to Jauca Alta....










Did the job....took a look around.....










......and found a London Bus parked up on a hill. Gotta be a dumbass Brit involved in that stupidity!










Then it was more dust, grit, wind and piss to get back on the main thoroughfare.

Next stop was Galera.....about 40 miles north. This is the town of Caves!



















Got the job done.....once again negotiating a labyrinth of small streets that look like they've been bombed.










Then back home!

Obviously I'd have preferred to hang out with a bunch of whinging knuckledragging Brits at Lidl's.......or invent stories on expat forums.....but needs must!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> In weather like that there's naff all else to do but go to the pub ......... listen to your Uncle Doggy & reap some of his boundless wisdom of all things drinkee
> 
> Having said that, we might have an amble over to the bar. Unusual for us on a Sunday but what the hell...... let's live a little eh
> 
> ...


I walk to the pub & back, so with the rain today it was better to sit home with a bottle of wine:confused2:griz


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Pleased you made it Owdoggy.
It was getting to darn hot down there for me so Ive just driven up to Sweden for a few months stay.
I changed my mind about going back to my Weardale home for a while till the Winter is over.
There was a covering of snow there this week,nothing unusual really for June......seen it a few times.
Mind how you go and be gentle on the brakes.
There are some very dodgy loose surface roads in that area.
Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Pleased you made it Owdoggy.
> It was getting to darn hot down there for me so Ive just driven up to Sweden for a few months stay.
> I changed my mind about going back to my Weardale home for a while till the Winter is over.
> There was a covering of snow there this week,nothing unusual really for June......seen it a few times.


Aye, in Weardale you probably would!



littleredrooster said:


> Mind how you go and be gentle on the brakes.
> There are some very dodgy loose surface roads in that area.
> Hope you find what you are looking for.


Aye, that's why I've got mesel a trail bike. It'll handle anything from tarmac to fairly steep rocky tracks. I used to do a bit of trials riding in me younger days so I'm quite comfy off road and anyway .......... I'm getting too old for all that thrashing round on a sports bike

Nice to hear from you again & have fun in Sweden (don't you get a lot of biters there?)


Doggy


----------



## SteveBarbosa (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, those pics just get me all excited. I will be hoping to bring my moto in September/October time. Its a Yamaha YZF600 thundercat. Do you think its a suitable bike for the conditions in spain? I was thinking of selling it and getting something like a fazer 1000 or varadero type of bike. With the YZF I have to have a tankpack, soft panniers and a back rack which isnt ideal.

Also, how easy is it to re-register a moto in spain? What is the approx cost?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Wouldn't be any use to me where I lived Steve.....but then I'm not a fan of low bars/clipons anyway.

I'd say the best allround machine for Spain (cos light weight is important) would be something like a 650 Strom.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

SteveBarbosa said:


> Wow, those pics just get me all excited. I will be hoping to bring my moto in September/October time. Its a Yamaha YZF600 thundercat. Do you think its a suitable bike for the conditions in spain? I was thinking of selling it and getting something like a fazer 1000 or varadero type of bike. With the YZF I have to have a tankpack, soft panniers and a back rack which isnt ideal.


Depends on where you end up of course but there's plenty of good "power ranger" tarmac roads in all the areas of Spain I've been. In our part of Almeria there's a lot of ramblas & tracks as well so a trail bike is perfect for yours truly.



SteveBarbosa said:


> Also, how easy is it to re-register a moto in spain? What is the approx cost?


I'm in the middle of getting it done so I'll let you know when I'm sorted....... but as far as I understand it, it ain't cheap and I should be sitting down when they tell me the final cost


Doggy


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Depends on where you end up of course but there's plenty of good "power ranger" tarmac roads in all the areas of Spain I've been. In our part of Almeria there's a lot of ramblas & tracks as well so a trail bike is perfect for yours truly.
> 
> 
> I'm in the middle of getting it done so I'll let you know when I'm sorted....... but as far as I understand it, it ain't cheap and I should be sitting down when they tell me the final cost
> ...



Just done my Pegaso 650.Very easy and cost 500euros plus got fully comp insurance for 280. Pegaso is well suited for roads here much better than my Triumph sprint 900 though i do miss me old humble Virago

D


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Just done my Pegaso 650.Very easy and cost 500euros plus got fully comp insurance for 280. Pegaso is well suited for roads here much better than my Triumph sprint 900 though i do miss me old humble Virago
> 
> D


What's the age and value of the Pegaso drooby?


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> What's the age and value of the Pegaso drooby?


Alrighty Extreme.

Its a 2000 bought it for 1700 pounds not sure of spanish value only done 10000 miles. Judgeing by looking around maybe 2500-3000euro? though would.nt surprise me if it's more seen some right piles when i was looking over here. Worked out alot cheaper to buy from dealer in UK and transport it here. No problems with headlights for ITV either straight through:clap2:

D


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Alrighty Extreme.
> 
> Its a 2000 bought it for 1700 pounds not sure of spanish value only done 10000 miles. Judgeing by looking around maybe 2500-3000euro? though would.nt surprise me if it's more seen some right piles when i was looking over here. Worked out alot cheaper to buy from dealer in UK and transport it here. No problems with headlights for ITV either straight through:clap2:
> 
> D


Interesting.....but did you plate it before your six months were up.....or after?


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Interesting.....but did you plate it before your six months were up.....or after?


Done it straight away. Could'nt be bothered with any fuss from local boabies (police for none scots). well worth it. insurance was 480 if kept on british plates so taking that into account only cost about 300.

D


----------



## SteveBarbosa (Mar 17, 2009)

How easy is it to find decent bikes over there in spain? I'm just wondering whether to flea bay my Yamaha and buy something out there like a trans alp or bmw, or buy similar but in uk first before coming out.

What would you recommend?


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

SteveBarbosa said:


> How easy is it to find decent bikes over there in spain? I'm just wondering whether to flea bay my Yamaha and buy something out there like a trans alp or bmw, or buy similar but in uk first before coming out.
> 
> What would you recommend?


Decent bikes are hard to find here and are expensive. I bought mine from good dealer in leicester and had it brought over. I have a good gestor who done all the tranfer hassle free.

D


----------



## SteveBarbosa (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok. I dont know if I'll have much time to get another bike before I head out so it looks like I may have to come back to uk at some point to search for a bike.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Not quite so easy for me this matriculation lark

The saga so far:
Did a bit of research back in the UK and everyone reckoned an EU Certificate of Conformity would be a great help with the transfer to all things Spanish. 56euros later, a C.O.C. with all the info on it .......or so I thought.

Visit the abogado to ask how I go about getting the whole thing done. "You need an ITV then bring the paperwork back to me" says she. "Okey dokey" says I.

One ITV and 86euros later, back to the abogado. "Right" says she, "You need to get the bike taxed at your local ayuntamiento". "Okey dokey" says I

One local vehicle tax doc and 37.50euros later and back to the abogado. "Right" says she, "It's going to cost you 811euros.....BUT if you can get an official document stating the CO2 emissions for that model it could cost you a bit less .........maybe" "Bollox!" says I, looking for a soft landing 'cos me legs have gone!


Now correct me if I'm wrong but that pipe they shoved on the end of the bike's exaust pipe was measuring the emissions?....... or doesn't it measure CO2? So in theory, they know what the emissions are but they have to know what Honda say they are and the C.O.C. has every bit of data on it .......apart from guess what .........aye, CO2 . It's got all sorts of other emissions but not that one apparently.


I think by the time I've tracked down this mysterious CO2 emissions document (if it exists), gone up the ITV station to try & explain what I'm after then back to the abogado it might have cost me somewhere near what I could save and.....& this is the main reason.............I just can't be arsed....... so I'm just going to pay up & get it sorted.


Just goes to show that concerning paperwork over here if yer lucks in, yer fly through but if it ain't then tough..........but hey!, this is Spain, it is what it is 



Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveBarbosa said:


> How easy is it to find decent bikes over there in spain?


High mileage
No maintenance
Ludicrous second hand prices due to the Spanish mentality

The only good point is virtually no rust.....except maybe in extreme coastal areas.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Not quite so easy for me this matriculation lark
> 
> The saga so far:
> Did a bit of research back in the UK and everyone reckoned an EU Certificate of Conformity would be a great help with the transfer to all things Spanish. 56euros later, a C.O.C. with all the info on it .......or so I thought.
> ...


Sod That sounds a right mare.

I only had one visit to gestor and it was done few weeks later. He done all tax, itv paperwork. The bike was'nt even in my name and i did'nt have a certificate of conformity but my Gestor did come with alot of good reports. Its like you say get the wrong person and it looks like it can be an expensive nightmare.

D


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You know the ironic thing with the hassle importing the Transalp....the bloody thing was actually built here....same as the Varadero!

Fine if you guys trust Spanish build quality.....but being a Yamaha man I have the reassurance of knowing that _mine_ was actually assembled by inscrutible Nips!

Love the inscrutible Nips!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Sod That sounds a right mare.
> 
> I only had one visit to gestor and it was done few weeks later. He done all tax, itv paperwork. The bike was'nt even in my name and i did'nt have a certificate of conformity but my Gestor did come with alot of good reports. Its like you say get the wrong person and it looks like it can be an expensive nightmare.
> 
> D


 I don't think it's so much the wrong person as new regulations. The new CO2 regs for motorcycles in Spain came into force this year and are really aimed at new machines but as the tax is a registration tax, this hits anyone registering a bike, new or otherwise...... which unfortunately includes me

I found this on the web:

"So far, motorcycles have not fallen under this scheme, but that has now changed in Spain. Starting next year, new motorcycles will be taxed when registered:

* Motorcycles that emit less than 80 g/km of CO2 will be exempt from the registration tax.
* Motorcycles that emit between 80 and 100 g/km of CO2 will pay 4.75 percent registration tax.
* Motorcycles that emit between 100 and 120 g/km of CO2 will pay 9.75 percent registration tax.
* Motorcycles that emit over 120 g/km of CO2 or have more than 100hp will pay 14.75 percent registration tax.
Now what does that mean? First, bigger displacement motorcycles and scooters are going to become very expensive, but what's more important, motorcycle manufacturers are finally going to have to come clean (pun intended) with their CO2 emission figures. You'll maybe have noticed that very few manufacturers actually state what their emissions are. Now they're going to have to.... and that's a good thing for everyone. What's not good, is that you're going to have to pay a lot more money...."



Hey ho!

Doggy


----------

